# Schutzhund training Beverly hills/west LA



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,
I have researched and found a few posts about schutzhund training in riverside (oak hills) etc. But thats very far. Are there any training clubs in and around beverly hills / west LA?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Anne Kent in Santa Clarita might be a little closer?

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

Vandal on this board.


----------

